# Any raw feeders near Boise, Idaho?



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

If so, are there any excellent sources around here for meat? I moved here in November, and haven't had much luck with butchers yet.

Also, any raw supportive vets around here? Thanks!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

My family just so happens to have a natural beef company called Weiser River Signature Beef, LLC. We should talk! :biggrin:
The Boise Co-op takes the primals so we're left with all the buger, short ribs, and organs/bones. Of which we have a LOT.

I'll be honest now that they are acclimated I feed mostly beef and deer because they can tolerate it and just get pork necks and chicken Q's from the evil empire (aka wally world) for rmb's because I'm poor. BUT there are several poultry processing plants that I need to actually go visit because its easy to brush off via phone and email... just been too busy. There's a butt load of other processing plants around too, but I'm betting smaller butchers would be more willing to work with us and have higher quality. There's also an elk ranch in Emmett that I contacted via email and phone, but got no response.... Its been frustrating to source reasonably priced stuff and I really hate wal mart. 

We should work on sourcing cheaper variety together! Maybe form a co-op. :wink:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh and Dr. Caldwell at Idaho Veterinary Hospital in Nampa was A-OK with my food choice when we went in for our most recent checkup after the switch. In fact the only reason she asked what I feed is because of how amazing the girls look. I like that the owner of the practice Dr. Calhoun volunteers at the Iditarod since thats what sort of mix the girls are.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh neat! I would definitely be willing to work with you to find cheaper stuff! Do you want to contact me via pm?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Jon and I will be up north from Boise but we would for sure be interested in starting a co op...we've got a lot of mouths to feed!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool! That would be awesome.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Jon and I will be up north from Boise but we would for sure be interested in starting a co op...we've got a lot of mouths to feed!


Also, let me know if you'd be interested in ordering beef parts sometime. I don't know where you are up north, but my stepdad is at the McCall farmer's market usually every saturday during the summer if you can drive that far for a large meat order pickup. Or we could figure something else out.


----------



## Erinb (Apr 10, 2018)

OnyxDog said:


> If so, are there any excellent sources around here for meat? I moved here in November, and haven't had much luck with butchers yet.
> 
> Also, any raw supportive vets around here? Thanks!


Hi OnyxDog - I know this is an oooollllddd post, but I’m looking for Boise raw sources too -we’re you able to find anything? I am a bit north of Boise but we fly out of there monthly for work.. if you get this, I’d appreciate some tips! 
Thank you!!


----------

